# Bubble Hash….a little disappointing after all that ..



## SusanneH (Aug 2, 2021)

I _*finally*_, and I mean finally,…because it took me almost 2 years after I bought my BH bags to make the bubble hash to actually do it. … The 1st year I had trouble with the crop & didn’t have enough to invest even 3 oz into something I’d never done before, so last year’s crop, being enough was fine, but I still had to watch videos and read on different forums about it over & over since I didn’t want to waste so much.

So, I used the 3 oz, made the hash & got a total of .305 oz hash from it ( .159oz of 25, .063oz of 73, .046 of 120 and .038 or 160. Now, that leaves me with less than 1/10th to smoke. When I make ISO hash, I get 10:1 ratio, all smokeable, even though a sticky mess…and, since I smoke .3gm a night to sleep all night (a lot of pains), i have to make ISO every 4 days since it only makes it with 6 oz of ISO at a time (if I can get larger coffee filters, I can make twice as much?)…anyway…

1. IT STINKS when you smoke it and tastes terrible! I hadn’t heard anyone mention this before. I pressed it before smoking, but wouldn’t think that would make a difference.

2. QUESTION: Can you smoke the 120? I can’t really eat many edibles as I’m pre-diabetic, and most things made with canna butter have flour in them (so sugar free alone doesn’t cut it). I don’t cook regular meals as I’m ill and the fatigue prevents it…so, there’s that… and the 160? Not smokeable from what I’ve heard..so?

disappointed after all that work and expectation. ….and, I’m not a downer person either.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Aug 2, 2021)

Did you use your buds, I always used the sugar leaves and the trim 
Sorry for your loss


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2021)

I totally agree with Roster.  I do both kief and bubble hash from my mothball size buds and sugar leaves.  My flowers are for fine smoke.  You should get more hash than you need doing this.


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 2, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Did you use your buds, I always used the sugar leaves and the trim
> Sorry for your loss



I used buds so it would be stronger. I’d seen where people mentioned leaves. I’ve saved some in the freezer, but looking at them, I think there are some fan leaves my husband snuck in there (he tries to save ANYTHING that might have even ONE trichome on it .

So, another thing….now that I’ve harvested (last year’s), how would I get kief?…or do I need it?
Why would buds make it taste bad?  & also why would the yield be less with buds?

OH, just remembered. I smoke very little of what I grow…in just smoking. Most everything goes to tincture (for nausea) and hash (for sleep)..so, if I’m supposed to not use my buds for the hash? I don’t have enough of sugar leaves/kief (?) to make as much hash as I need to sleep…(w/ISO, it takes .3gms to sleep through the night).

learning .

thanks to both of you!


----------



## pute (Aug 2, 2021)

Not exactly how I do it but pretty close.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 4, 2021)

Look for Subcool's videos on bubble on the HighTimes tv videos.  I did it first time with sugar leaves and popcorn, worked out well.  (90 and 73 seemed to be the sweet spots.  I don't understand "tastes bad" mine was heavenly.  I used OG Kush, and it didnt turn out like blond sand looking stuff I've seen.  Once dry, it was quite pliable and formed balls like Afghani Hash, same taste too.

It didn't bubble, it burned just like Afghani hash does...I think I may have over processed it, tiny fragments may have converted my bubble to the more hash like form.  Very nice.

You didnt let it mold did you?  That wouldnt taste good...

Subcool recommends frozen fresh material to begin with.

Bubba


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 4, 2021)

Sub Cool was one badass grower.


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 4, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Look for Subcool's videos on bubble on the HighTimes tv videos.  I did it first time with sugar leaves and popcorn, worked out well.  (90 and 73 seemed to be the sweet spots.  I don't understand "tastes bad" mine was heavenly.  I used OG Kush, and it didnt turn out like blond sand looking stuff I've seen.  Once dry, it was quite pliable and formed balls like Afghani Hash, same taste too.
> 
> It didn't bubble, it burned just like Afghani hash does...I think I may have over processed it, tiny fragments may have converted my bubble to the more hash like form.  Very nice.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I’ll look into those videos. 
When I harvest, I divide my buds,etc into two parts. One is nicely manicured buds. I bottle up less of those since I smoke less of pure weed than extracts due to the medical need.
The second part, I label “hash”, simply because I use it for hash, etc. It’s made up of popcorn buds (which I didn’t have as many of with White Widow. Most of them were nice, tight buds. It also contains sugar leaves…and, isn’t manicured as much. My husband doesn’t appreciate the way I manicure my buds….I like them to be small enough to put in the pipe; clean enough where I don’t have to clean them anymore when I do. He likes to leave them messy. So, his are perfect for hash .

I’m curious (I haven’t watched the video, and maybe it’s in there) why there would be more hash with popcorn and sugar leaves vs buds?…learning here .

I didn’t get a 90. I’ve got a 25, 73, 120 & 160.  Is 120 even smokeable? My useable product is dwindling compared to ISO, and I feel like I wasted a lot of cannabis. 

As far as the taste/smell, it was just that first night. I didn’t see or smell any mold. It sat, chopped up in a metal pan in the refrigerator while I figured how to roll it flat …it took me a few days to get it where I didn’t burn myself with the water leaking out of the antique rolling pin. My husband has now figured a way for it to hold water . Could it mold that fast? And without me being able to tell?….learning.. thanks for bearing with me.

Mine didn’t bubble either. I was wondering if maybe it only bubbles before it’s flattened. ..as in when it’s just been taken off the bubble bags & chopped.

thanks for your help. On my way to watch Some videos…after I clean house.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 5, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Sub Cool was one badass grower.


And in the last years he always said he only smoked bubble, so I'm sure he tried it all sorts of ways.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 5, 2021)

SusanneH said:


> Thanks. I’ll look into those videos.
> When I harvest, I divide my buds,etc into two parts. One is nicely manicured buds. I bottle up less of those since I smoke less of pure weed than extracts due to the medical need.
> The second part, I label “hash”, simply because I use it for hash, etc. It’s made up of popcorn buds (which I didn’t have as many of with White Widow. Most of them were nice, tight buds. It also contains sugar leaves…and, isn’t manicured as much. My husband doesn’t appreciate the way I manicure my buds….I like them to be small enough to put in the pipe; clean enough where I don’t have to clean them anymore when I do. He likes to leave them messy. So, his are perfect for hash .
> 
> ...


One of his videos, he says he used 1 entire plant and it was Appollo 13.  He always froze it fresh.  He had two what looked like quart zip lock bag (big sandwich size) of material.  he pulled it out of the bags, it wasnt whole big buds, it looked like chunks, so I figure he must have broken them up before bagging?

Buds would have more crystals for sure, normally.

I dont think it could have molded the way you describe everything.

220 bag is considered work bag.  160 is a clean up, Some may be good for butter. That's another thing.  He only processed the batch one time, and only said, "that will drain and be used for butter." but explained nothing further about butter making.

120 can produce good material, Subcool found 73 originally was the best quality, until he got 90, which he said was better.  I would have to watch the video again, but I believe he used both. I got some good material from 45 as well.  25 is usually considered low quality, I only got a little and it wasnt bad.  VERY soft and pliable but still burned well, no bubble.

I think it gets like we have, because of "impurities" which arent bad, teeny bud particles and all, but not pure crystals.  He strived for pure crystal, and that's where prime melt bubble is. I used some upper leaves that were not big sources of crystal, and I think that is what contaminated mine.  Not a bad result if you like dark strong afghani hash anyway.

To get bubble, according to subcool, fresh frozen NO fans.  No over process, now I see why he only did it once and then it went to butter. I did it twice, but 2 totally separate runs, not mixed.

Last thing is size and quality of bags.  He always used "Bubblebag bags" which are not cheap.  He used in one video 1 gallon size, with that appollo 13.  Those bags recommend 2 0z for a run in 1 gallon size.  Looked like a bit more in the video, but it was frozen wet.  I saw no stalks, but who knows. The other was larger scale, multiple trash cans with bottoms cut out of all but the last, stacked inside one another, one for each bag.

I used "BubbleBag Dude" bags, cheap, but his seem to be some of the better cheap crappy types. I got the 5 gallon size, it came with 8 bags.
Having used them, I will continue to use their cheap work bag and 160 filter bag, maybe 120.  Then use 1 gallon of BubbleBag brand expensive types for (maybe 120) 90,73 and 45.  use my cheap 25.

We will see....but really, this hash is the bomb, and likey easier to smoke than pure tricomes.

Bubba


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 5, 2021)

Bubba said:


> One of his videos, he says he used 1 entire plant and it was Appollo 13.  He always froze it fresh.  He had two what looked like quart zip lock bag (big sandwich size) of material.  he pulled it out of the bags, it wasnt whole big buds, it looked like chunks, so I figure he must have broken them up before bagging?
> 
> Buds would have more crystals for sure, normally.
> 
> ...


Thank you for taking the time to explain all of that. It’s so interesting that the 25 is the low quality. In the videos, they say that’s the best since it’s run through the smallest holes, and should be the purest. It’s also the one I got the most out of. I did notice that it burns slower, and I did have to use more of it to get it to work as well…interesting. Last night I smoked the 120, and it worked really well. I didn’t get much of it, though.

I haven’t looked at the videos….had an out of town Dr appointment and was going to watch on the way, but I get carsick when I read (or watch too much on the iPad, so I wasn’t able to. I’ll try again tomorrow. I’m really looking forward to it. I’ll have to wait until harvest before i can use Fresh frozen. My crop is sort of an unknown this year. I had a strange thing happen… they flowered at 8-12”tall & are NOT Autoflower!. I think I may have mentioned it. I posted on four forums trying to find out what was wrong. It happened to all 3 strains….and, they weren’t shocked when they were transplanted, as the seedlings were in the garden area anyway. But, most of them are ‘used up’, as one person said. They have little ‘buds’ all up the stems, and they aren’t doing anything but slowly dying. So, I’m trying to cut the stems as the pistols start to turn or curl…..before they die. They DO have trichomes on them, just not mature; but, they have heads. So, I’m trimming the fan leaves off & freezing the little buds…not much, but it’ll do for hash. Better than nothing.

thanks again!


----------



## Bubba (Aug 6, 2021)

SusanneH said:


> Thank you for taking the time to explain all of that. It’s so interesting that the 25 is the low quality. In the videos, they say that’s the best since it’s run through the smallest holes, and should be the purest. It’s also the one I got the most out of. I did notice that it burns slower, and I did have to use more of it to get it to work as well…interesting. Last night I smoked the 120, and it worked really well. I didn’t get much of it, though.
> 
> I haven’t looked at the videos….had an out of town Dr appointment and was going to watch on the way, but I get carsick when I read (or watch too much on the iPad, so I wasn’t able to. I’ll try again tomorrow. I’m really looking forward to it. I’ll have to wait until harvest before i can use Fresh frozen. My crop is sort of an unknown this year. I had a strange thing happen… they flowered at 8-12”tall & are NOT Autoflower!. I think I may have mentioned it. I posted on four forums trying to find out what was wrong. It happened to all 3 strains….and, they weren’t shocked when they were transplanted, as the seedlings were in the garden area anyway. But, most of them are ‘used up’, as one person said. They have little ‘buds’ all up the stems, and they aren’t doing anything but slowly dying. So, I’m trying to cut the stems as the pistols start to turn or curl…..before they die. They DO have trichomes on them, just not mature; but, they have heads. So, I’m trimming the fan leaves off & freezing the little buds…not much, but it’ll do for hash. Better than nothing.
> 
> thanks again!


Why do you think they are dying? Is it because the pistols drying up? That happens, and sometimes you will get another flush of fresh pistols...

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Aug 6, 2021)

Size of trichomes varies from strain to strain, plant to plant. Some will be heavier in one bag than others and quality can vary also.

Bubba


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 6, 2021)

Bubba said:


> Why do you think they are dying? Is it because the pistols drying up? That happens, and sometimes you will get another flush of fresh pistols...
> 
> Bubba


I check them thoroughly every day to try to figure it out. The small ‘flowers’ never amount to anything. They never grow into a dense bud.…just stay in the same size & shape as they were when they first flowered. ..just allll the way up the stem…and YES, some are starting to get brown on the tips of the pistols…but, their dying on small, short stems..about an inch-2 inches long. ..and, in the middle no less..not the top or bottom..there’s no rhyme or reason. I didn’t get them to reveg, as was suggested, as that seemed like a lot of trouble. I have a few that are all right. And, I did plant 10 more in May, and they’re starting to flower, so will be later than I’m used to (usually get started in Sept, and it doesn’t freeze until late Nov, if that). So, that should be all right. But, even after all those questions in all those forums, I still don’t know why they do it, except the answer that they are ‘used up’.

I sure like the thought of fresh pistols. I don’t know where they’d go. The whole plant has them on most of them..strange.
thanks again!


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 21, 2021)

pute said:


> Not exactly how I do it but pretty close.




just watched it. wow, that yielded a lot, but I didn’t see how much cannabis was used. I read later where, I think it was you?, on another thread said kief was rough tasting? (Can’t remember the exact description, but..)

it was interesting and totally different!


----------



## pute (Aug 21, 2021)

I have posted several pictures of my harvest from making Bubble hash on here.  .   I have looked but I can't find them.   I don't have and album....maybe I should but I doesn't interest me anymore.  

I did mention a couple of days ago that I like bubble much better that kief.  Kief to me is harsh.  Ok, to sprinkle some over a bowl but to just smoke it  straight kills my lungs.  

I use approximately 1/2 lb of sugar leaves and popcorn buds when making bubble.  I get between 25 and 30 grams each time.   

I should make another batch but I need kief first.  25 grams of hash lasts a long time......


----------



## SusanneH (Aug 21, 2021)

I believe some of the photos I saw were yours. And, it was you that mentioned that the kief was ‘harsh’..(couldn’t remember the term you used  ).

I mostly have popcorn buds this year due to the early flowering. It didn’t go back to reveg, but just had flowers growing all up the stems & branches. They didn’t develop into dense buds in most plants. Four of them just died at about 2 ft tall….(as in, they turned into unrecognizable plants & I pulled them & replaced with new ones). So, I’ll have a LOT of popcorn buds! But, not so many sugar leaves this year…not typical ones, anyway. So far, I’ve just harvested some branches that had dying areas on them & I was preempting the death of the rest of the stem. the trichomes weren’t even cloudy yet, but it was better than throwing it away. 

Today, I did cut some branches that were actually mature. Next week, a LOT of the branches with buds all the way up will be mature. the plants that grew more normally aren’t ready yet.

It’ll be an interesting crop. I’ve frozen what I’ve cut (fresh frozen). I only have a freezer that’s an over-under refrigerator-type. I may buy a small freezer since most of my crop goes for hash & very little for smoking. Some for tincture for nausea. It doesn’t mess up my head so bad & makes it easier to use during the day.

Thanks for your help. Btw.


----------



## Hippie420 (Aug 21, 2021)

Bubba, the last bubble I made was with Yooper. The 25 micron was azz kicker stuff.


----------



## Bubba (Aug 21, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Bubba, the last bubble I made was with Yooper. The 25 micron was azz kicker stuff.


You never know. Some strains have massive sugar coating type crystals, and some have what is almost like fuzz covering every part of the bud.

 Trichomes in all sizes in differing amounts in different batches. So far, 90 and 73 have been the best. That said, the 25 bubbled, but small yield. 45 yielded more, maybe more waxy than 25. 120 was similar to the 25 and 45, very close to 25. My 25 went in cones of OG Kush

This going to vary some batch to batch and most def strain to strain. All my bubble batches so far are only from two different strains. Done separately, not all at once in or anything. Always interesting when you check the bags.

Bubba


----------



## Shiloh (Aug 21, 2021)

SusanneH said:


> I believe some of the photos I saw were yours. And, it was you that mentioned that the kief was ‘harsh’..(couldn’t remember the term you used  ).
> 
> I mostly have popcorn buds this year due to the early flowering. It didn’t go back to reveg, but just had flowers growing all up the stems & branches. They didn’t develop into dense buds in most plants. Four of them just died at about 2 ft tall….(as in, they turned into unrecognizable plants & I pulled them & replaced with new ones). So, I’ll have a LOT of popcorn buds! But, not so many sugar leaves this year…not typical ones, anyway. So far, I’ve just harvested some branches that had dying areas on them & I was preempting the death of the rest of the stem. the trichomes weren’t even cloudy yet, but it was better than throwing it away.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your most informative post, and I sincerely you find your pain relief. Even today, we who suffer pain are left to our own devices on how to conquer that.


----------

